# very fun - ASPCA cat personality types



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

I think this is a fun and useful idea - the ASPCA personality gauge to help people and kitties match up appropriately. I even like the graphics a lot . If you haven't seen it, here's a link:

http://www.aspca.org/site/PageServer?pa ... inealities

So, who have you got? Gracie's right in there between a sidekick, and personal assistant, with a bit of party animal thrown in...Our old girl Nikki was definitely a love bug.

Have a purry day  Fran


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I definitely have some love bugs who also show some the other attributes. They certainly have investigative talents!


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

nice link! I'm having trouble cat-egorizing my crew... they've got attributes from several different classes.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Holly is the The Executive, Personal Assistant, Party Animal and Leader of the Band all rolled into one.

Maggie is the MVP with a little Executive

Kobi is a combo of The Secret Admirer and The Sidekick.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Arianwen is the Sidekick, Love Bug, Secret Admirer, and Party Animal all in one furry, purring package.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Fun categories! I think Rookie is the Private Investigator.


----------



## chaoticborders (Nov 27, 2006)

Sage- Personal Assistant
Nala- The Executive
Squirrel- Secret Admirer
Mizzit-Private Investigator
Mistress Nine- Love bug
Tea- Leader of the band
Felix- Personal Assistant
Cow Cat- Party Animal
Kes- Secret Admirer


----------



## hypertweeky (Nov 25, 2007)

Personal assistant/Love bug matches my Tiger!!


----------

